# Lens cleaning fluid vs eyeglass cleaner



## cheeseheadsaint (Dec 3, 2013)

I have this old stubborn fingerprint on my nifty fifty that won't come off despite (i prolly shouldn't have done this) rubbing with an old microfiber cloth. Would regular eyeglass cleaner safely work on dslr lenses?


----------



## Twostones (Dec 3, 2013)

On occasion I have had to remove oil stains from finger prints from the lenses. I find most any lens cleaning fluid on a microfiber cloth works. If the spot is particularly oily, I put a drop of fluid directly on the lens then use the microfiber cloth. One other thing I use that works is I buy 100% cotton diaper flannel from a fabric shop. I wash it and use a cup of white vinegar in the rinse water to keep it soft. I find it works very well and is as good as a micro fiber cloth to clean a lens. I learned it holds more cleaning fluid and does a great job of removing oil without damage to the lens. I'm sure others have their own method. This works for me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2013)

I use my Costco eyeglass cleaner on my lenses and have for years. Its formulated to be safe for plastic and glass lenses, and does not hurt the coating. The main thing for a cleaner is that it cannot be abrasive or contain harsh chemicals that damage the lens coating. It should not be a very thin solution like alcohol so it will not work its way thru the seals or threads and into the lens.


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Dec 3, 2013)

Do you think I'll be ok with the Lenscrafter cleaning fluid? not sure how to tell whether it would be abrasive


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 3, 2013)

A lot of "lens-cleaner" for eyeglasses contains isopropyl alcohol. It works but I don't know if it does anything to the coating.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 3, 2013)

Zeiss wipes aren't the cheapest solution, but they're individually wrapped so have a very long shelf life, are very convenient to carry, and since they're single use they can't scratch your coatings with contaminants..


http://www.amazon.com/50-Ct-Pre-Moistened-Cleaning-Microscopes/dp/B000BP8QB4/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1386106431&sr=1-1&keywords=zeiss+wipes


----------



## GammyKnee (Dec 3, 2013)

Pecpads (or clean microfibre cloth) + ROR (Residual Oil Remover). 

ROR does a beautiful job of cleaning stubborn marks off lenses, especially fingerprints - better even than eclipse fluid.

http://www.amazon.com/ROR-Optical-Cleaner-Spray-Bottle/dp/B0002HMRF2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386109496&sr=8-1&keywords=residual+oil+remover


----------



## MartinR (Dec 3, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> A lot of "lens-cleaner" for eyeglasses contains isopropyl alcohol. It works but I don't know if it does anything to the coating.



I use Pre-Injection Wipes to clean my hearing aids - and occasionally all sorts of other things, including my lenses if I don't have the proper stuff handy. They are 70% Isopropyl alcohol, but they are cheap, available from the pharmacy, and they do the job. So far I haven't noticed any problems.
Martin


----------



## surapon (Dec 4, 2013)

Good Links

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/indepth/photography/tips-solutions/how-clean-your-lens-and-filters-properly

http://digital-photography-school.com/how-should-i-clean-my-dslrs-lens

http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2011/05/17/digital-camera-tips-how-to-clean-a-camera-lens/

Surapon


----------



## m8547 (Dec 4, 2013)

Make sure you don't accidentally get BZK wipes or iodine wipes. Iodine would be particularly disastrous, unless you like a very warm color cast in all your photos!



MartinR said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of "lens-cleaner" for eyeglasses contains isopropyl alcohol. It works but I don't know if it does anything to the coating.
> ...


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the responses! eh I'll wing it with my glasses cleaner.


----------

